# Fishing and Tackle shows?



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

I know this is an early start for this question but what fishing and tackle shows are going on this winter? I know there is the Columbus hunting and fishing Expo and the Cincinnati travel/hunting/fishing show. I heard the Dayton show is going to happen again.

What about any smaller events that places put on? Fisherman's Headquaters is talking about holding some event. Dixie Marine is another that has an open house event. Anymore that you guys know of?


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

There is a new and very good one in Lawrenceburg Indiana

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

[QUOTE="What about any smaller events that places put on? Fisherman's Headquaters is talking about holding some event. Dixie Marine is another that has an open house event. Anymore that you guys know of?[/QUOTE]

Tri-State Fishing & Outdoor Show
Jan 19, 2019 - Jan 20, 2019 · Tri-State Fishing & Outdoor
Lawrenceburg Event Center
details on Facebook


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Theres the sportmans flea mrkt coming up held at medina fairgrounds not sure of date


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Awesome. Keep them coming.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Novi Michigan, fish expo Jan. 10-13.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If you're into Muskies or just like going to shows, here are two:

*OHIO MUSKY SHOW 
JAN. 11-12-13 2019
MAKOY CENTER 
HILLIARD OH

Southern Musky Fest
MOREHEAD CONFERENCE CENTER
111 E 1st St, Morehead, KY 40351
FEBRUARY 22 & 23 2019*


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Tom 513 said:


> There is a new and very good one in Lawrenceburg Indiana
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Who puts that one on? Is there a web site or something that shows who will be there?


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Here is a link to the website of the Lawrenceburg show.
https://www.tristateoutdoorshow.com/


----------



## whiskerstixcincy (Dec 20, 2018)

The 4th annual 2019 Catfish Conference will be on Feb 22-24th in Louisville KY, at the Kentucky expo center. Any thing you can dream of related to the catfishing industry will be there. Including us From Whisker Stix LED Lights. Over 80 vendors, seminars, youtuber rally, kids games. Raffles, boats, kayaks, gear and tackle of all kinds, you name it. Its definately worth the trip. You find videos from previous years on YouTube or go checkout www.catfishconference.com

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

fished-out said:


> Who puts that one on? Is there a web site or something that shows who will be there?


Ray Rigby has been putting on a true outdoor show at the Johnson County Fairgrounds (Indiana) for the last fifteen years. This came about as a result of the Indianapolis "Sports" Show decline in true fishing and outdoors vendors. Ray decided he could do a better job by promising "No Ginzu knives, no Sham-wow towels - only real fishing activity vendors", and he's kept true to that. Last year was his first expansion into the Lawrenceburg market, and the response was terrific. It's affordable, it's fishing-focused, and, it's local. Well worth your time on a cold winter day!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yea Ray puts on a great show and this year should be even better than last year. I will have a booth at that show and I will also have a booth at the Catfish Conference in Louisville if you are into catfishing that is the show to be at and not too far from SW Ohio.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

I didn't go to the show (Lawrenceburg) last year but I signed up for a booth this year. I'll be at the Whitty Outdoors booth. Any OGFer's there stop by and introduce yourself.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

White Allen?


----------

